# Speaker wire gauge vs. performance/potential issues if too small



## santiagodraco (Feb 9, 2012)

I know there's a lot of info about what is the right size and ohms law and all that goodness but my question is a bit different. Essentially two questions 

1. If my speaker wire gauge is too small for the output what might I expect to see as a result? Amps running hotter? Other "noticeable" issues?
2. Is there a simple way to test for this, ie determine if it's ok or too small? 

Thanks!


----------



## Brute71 (Jun 6, 2012)

voltage drop to the speakers (less output) and potential fire hazard


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Brute71 said:


> voltage drop to the speakers (less output) and potential fire hazard


x2, that is about it. You can beleive all the snake oil salemen that say yo uget more dynamics and better blah blah blah, but the truth is, you lose output and heat the wire.


----------



## santiagodraco (Feb 9, 2012)

minbari said:


> x2, that is about it. You can beleive all the snake oil salemen that say yo uget more dynamics and better blah blah blah, but the truth is, you lose output and heat the wire.


Ah interesting! 

Is there a relatively simple way to test for this other than holding the wire during playback?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

yes, size your wire correctly for how much current and length of run.

this has all kinds of cool calculators. basically you want to calc what your current is choose the appropriate wire.

WIRE


----------



## santiagodraco (Feb 9, 2012)

minbari said:


> yes, size your wire correctly for how much current and length of run.
> 
> this has all kinds of cool calculators. basically you want to calc what your current is choose the appropriate wire.
> 
> WIRE


I probably should have stated the reason for my question which is the use of the existing factory wire vs new runs. If I was making a new run it would have been a non issue as I already had plenty of high purity 12 gauge wire ready to go. The main problem is the kick to door runs. Huge pain so avoiding if at all possible.

Thanks for the link, very helpful! If I'm reading it correctly... I should be just fine with my existing wiring at 100watts per run as none are over I would guess 15ft max. According to that chart I should be within reasonable values...?

Current flow (amps): 5
Speaker wire resistance (ohms): 0.1903
Voltage output at speaker terminals on amp: 20
Voltage drop at full power (due to resistance in speaker wire): 0.95
Voltage at speaker terminals: 19.09
Power delivered to speaker: 91.12
Decible loss (less than 1db is inaudible): 0.4

Thoughts?


----------



## SynRG (Jul 30, 2007)

santiagodraco said:


> I probably should have stated the reason for my question which is the use of the existing factory wire vs new runs. If I was making a new run it would have been a non issue as I already had plenty of high purity 12 gauge wire ready to go. The main problem is the kick to door runs. Huge pain so avoiding if at all possible.
> 
> Thanks for the link, very helpful! If I'm reading it correctly... I should be just fine with my existing wiring at 100watts per run as none are over I would guess 15ft max. According to that chart I should be within reasonable values...?
> 
> ...


I've interfaced with the stock wiring for years in several different cars, no issues, no problems, sounds great.


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ya, you'll be fine. Some guys really go overboard with wiring. Not necessary unless there's big power and/or long runs involved.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

you would almost need to be down to 2 or 3 strands of wire to notice any difference.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Thinner wire presents more resistance, so there will be some wattage loss. Very small. You can calculate it at 

WIRE


I don't think that replacing flimsy stock wires is crucial, but I would do it when installing new speakers. Usually it's very easy if you have the speakers out anyways. I wouldn't buy any of the overpriced speaker wire, like Monster. This knu speaker wire has worked pretty well for me. I got their thinnest (16 gauge) for speakers.

Kord Speaker Wire


----------



## santiagodraco (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks all. Great info.


----------

